# Question about my Future super wide angle Lens( GAS. Illness) ?



## surapon (May 1, 2014)

Dear Friends and Teachers.
Next month i June 6th. to 14 Th., I will go to the beautiful National Park in Utah. Now I have a "GAS" Illness.
The Question that I need your help , Sir/ Madam :

This New Super Wide Lens(?) just for day time shooting in the Park for Scenery. Well Night time/ Early morning- shooting , I will use my Tripods , that I do not need Fast Lens.
1) I already have: Bower 8mm. F/ 3.5 Fisheye CS.
Tamron SP AF 11-18 mm. F/ 4.5-5.6 DI JJ LD IF
Canon EF 17-40 mm. F/ 4.0 L 
Canon TS-E 24 mm. F/ 3.5 L MK II
Canon EF 24-70 MM F/ 2.8 L 
Sigma 50 mm. F/ 1.4 EX DG
2) Do I need New Canon EF 14 mm. F/ 2.8 L MK II = $ 2,000+ US. Dollars ( Or any super Wide angle Lenses) for this trip to the Utah National Park ?

Thank you, Sir/Surapon


----------



## Dylan777 (May 1, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear Friends and Teachers.
> Next month i June 6th. to 14 Th., I will go to the beautiful National Park in Utah. Now I have a "GAS" Illness.The Question that I need your help , Sir/ Madam :
> 
> This New Super Wide Lens(?) just for day time shooting in the Park for Scenery. Well Night time/ Early morning- shooting , I will use my Tripods , that I do not need Fast Lens.
> ...



surapon, I believe you are the only one on CR have this disease ;D

No comment on the UWA lens, I think your 17-40 will be fine  Bring a tripod and keep that aperture f11 to f16. Enjoy your trip and don't forget to share your photos


----------



## surapon (May 2, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Friends and Teachers.
> ...



Thankssss, Dear my friend Dylan777.
Yes, You save me $ 2,000 US dollars to day, And I will shoot with confidence at the Utah National Parks..
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 2, 2014)

Dear friend Surapon. I agree that 17-40L is good enough for F11 or F16. But Samyang 14mm looks pretty good. Why not buy something new to play with?


----------



## Random Orbits (May 2, 2014)

I'm assuming that you are intending on using the EOS-M with the fisheye and 11-18, and FF with everything else? The lenses you have should work fine, but if you really WANT to buy something, the Samyang/Rokinon 14mm f/2.8 might be something to consider. It has pretty high distortion but it won't matter much for landscapes. It also will give you a good lens for astro/landscapes because it has low coma wide open. 14mm is also a bit wider than 17. I'm not familiar with the Bower 8mm, but if you're interested in shooting some starscapes, then a FF camera with the fast lens will give you a definite noise advantage.


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 2, 2014)

I second the advice on the Rokinon 14mm. It is a great lens, and you are already familiar with the system.
I believe there is now a profile correction on Lightroom for it (darn, I need to do it tonight...)


----------



## surapon (May 2, 2014)

Thousand Thanks, to my Dear Teacher and Friends.
Yes, I will order Rokinon 14 MM, F/ 2.8 Manual Focus to day ---So Cheap = less than $300 US Dollars.

http://www.amazon.com/Rokinon-FE14M-C-Ultra-Canon-Black/dp/B003VSGQPG

Thanks for cure my GAS. illness---Yes, I know that I have all Lenses that I want, But Some time, New Toy with difference colors are good for me too.
Have a great Weekend, Sir.
Surapon

PS, Do I need to get UV filter for this Lens ?----No Infor. of Filter size for this Lens


----------



## Vivid Color (May 2, 2014)

Dear surapon, 

I too was going to suggest the Rokinon 14mm. I have it and it's a fun lens! You don't need to worry about a UV filter because you can't put one on this lens due to the rounded front element. But the lens cap it comes with fits very nicely and clips on so it doesn't fall off. Can't say much for the cheap vinyl case that comes with it though. I think it detracts from an otherwise nicely made lens. Have fun on your trip!

Vivid


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 2, 2014)

surapon said:


> Thousand Thanks, to my Dear Teacher and Friends.
> Yes, I will order Rokinon 14 MM, F/ 2.8 Manual Focus to day ---So Cheap = less than $300 US Dollars.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rokinon-FE14M-C-Ultra-Canon-Black/dp/B003VSGQPG
> ...



Please, please figure out a DIY filter holder for this lens. I think we all can benefit from that (the Samyang one sucks as it doesn't fit Lee 150mm filters).
You are the DIY master


----------



## surapon (May 2, 2014)

Vivid Color said:


> Dear surapon,
> 
> I too was going to suggest the Rokinon 14mm. I have it and it's a fun lens! You don't need to worry about a UV filter because you can't put one on this lens due to the rounded front element. But the lens cap it comes with fits very nicely and clips on so it doesn't fall off. Can't say much for the cheap vinyl case that comes with it though. I think it detracts from an otherwise nicely made lens. Have fun on your trip!
> 
> Vivid




Thanks, Dear Friend Vivid.
Yes, I already Order from Amazon this Afternoon, And Should get this Cheap and Great Rokinon 14 mm next week some time.
Yes, I will report to you when In my hand.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (May 2, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Thousand Thanks, to my Dear Teacher and Friends.
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Friend sagittariansrock.
You make my day to day, Yes, I will try to do DIY of UV Filter adapter for this Rokinon Lens= Yes, I might need some help from our friend Mr. Mackguyer too.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon.
PS, My new Cheap and great toy Rokinon 14 mm. will be in my hand mid of next week., Yes, I am a happy boy now.


----------



## gabriele (May 5, 2014)

My suggestion goes for the Samyang 14mm f/2.8...and for those who said there's no filer holder...well you're wrong, here it is (and it's huge):
http://samyang-europe.com/index.php/new-products/samyang-filter-holder-sfh-14


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 5, 2014)

gabriele said:


> My suggestion goes for the Samyang 14mm f/2.8...and for those who said there's no filer holder...well you're wrong, here it is (and it's huge):
> http://samyang-europe.com/index.php/new-products/samyang-filter-holder-sfh-14



You read incorrectly. I acknowledged there's a filter holder (in fact I had posted a thread on it on CR) and commented that it is useless because it doesn't work with Lee 150 filters- only with 3 very limiting Cokin filters.


----------



## mackguyver (May 5, 2014)

surapon said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...


Surapon, thank you for the kind inclusion, but I can't even keep up with you two on the DIY 

My latest attack of G.A.S. will hopefully be cured by the refurbished TS-E 17 I ordered the other day. I'm sure the Rokinon 14 will be a fun lens, particularly for astrophotography and cityscapes.


----------



## gabriele (May 5, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> You read incorrectly. I acknowledged there's a filter holder (in fact I had posted a thread on it on CR) and commented that it is useless because it doesn't work with Lee 150 filters- only with 3 very limiting Cokin filters.



My bad I didn't read the whole thread!
I know you can't use all the filters, but in the end it's a superwide angle, so the only filter I would use on that could be a ND, I don't know about a ND Grad because I don't know how it would end up on the horizon line on such a lens.
If the compatible Cokin filters don't suck it is probably worth a try...the problem is the huge size of the filter holder itself, not comfortable at all to carry around.


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 5, 2014)

gabriele said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > You read incorrectly. I acknowledged there's a filter holder (in fact I had posted a thread on it on CR) and commented that it is useless because it doesn't work with Lee 150 filters- only with 3 very limiting Cokin filters.
> ...



All square filter holders are large and clumsy, even ones for 100mm filters.
The problem with Cokin filters is the color cast and loss in IQ, limitation of filters available, plus incompatibility with ANY other holder system.
Samyang should have made it compatible with the Lee 150, which works with both the Nikon 14-24 and 17mm TS-E. 
Couple of notes about filters for superwides (ultrawides)- It is always good to have the option of using CP-Ls- maybe not to darken skies, but to reduce glare or reflections. "CP-Ls don't work for ultrawides" is an erroneous generalization.
Same goes for grad NDs- you might want to darken part of the foreground. Maybe a rock formation that you want to get more detail out of.


----------



## tron (May 5, 2014)

Hey! you like equipment (just like me).
So allow me for a moment to propose exactly the opposite:
Sell: Bower 8mm. F/ 3.5 Fisheye CS. Tamron SP AF 11-18 mm. F/ 4.5-5.6 DI JJ LD IF, Canon EF 17-40 mm. F/ 4.0 L 

Get: Canon 8-15 4L, Canon 16-35 2.8L II, Canon TS-E17mm 4L

1. Enjoy ;D
2. Enjoy very much! ;D
3. UWA GAS cured for good ;D ;D ;D


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 5, 2014)

tron said:


> 3. UWA GAS cured for good ;D ;D ;D



Only until: 
1. You really want that 14mm f/2.8L II.
2. Canon brings out a sharper ultrawide zoom.

There's no cure to gas. Quietly concede.


----------



## Keem (May 5, 2014)

Dear Surapon,

It seems that you have already covered most of the range but still need something rectilinear and wider than 17mm on full frame. Instead of buying a 14mm fixed focal lens I may suggest to go even wider with the Sigma 12-24 zoom (or Sigma 8-16 for APS-C). These are the widest rectilinear lens available (to the best of my knowledge) and you can find some reviews about it here:

http://www.juzaphoto.com/article.php?l=en&article=42
http://www.juzaphoto.com/article.php?l=en&article=51


Unfortunately this Sigma has significant sample variation; however with a good copy the corners can be at least as good as Canon 17-40.


Happy shooting !


----------



## Lightmaster (May 5, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear Friends and Teachers.
> Next month i June 6th. to 14 Th., I will go to the beautiful National Park in Utah. Now I have a "GAS" Illness.
> The Question that I need your help , Sir/ Madam :
> 
> ...



only one advice.... focus on location scouting not gear.

i bet... every minute spend for getting infos where to shoot best, will yield better images then YET another lens in your bag.


----------



## tron (May 6, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > 3. UWA GAS cured for good ;D ;D ;D
> ...


True ;D To tell the truth I was going to mention the 14 f/2.8L II in a later post ;D ;D


----------



## bholliman (May 6, 2014)

I agree with those recommending the Samyang/Rokinon 14mm 2.8 UMC. Excellent lens for minimal investment. Of course your 17mm TS/E is an incredible lens, hard to beat it for UWA landscape.

Which Utah park(s) are you going to? Bryce is my favorite, but Arches, Zion and Canyonlands are awesome as well.


----------



## adhocphotographer (May 6, 2014)

Mr Surapon,

Have fun with your new toy and enjoy your trip!  Also, good luck on the DIY filter holder, there appears to be some pressure from our peers! 

I think I am missing something, i don't get what GAS means? I'm i just being dim? Could someone explain the pun/joke to me please?


----------



## wickidwombat (May 6, 2014)

i think you should get the 11-22 IS for your eos M

seriously its wonderfull and cheap!


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 6, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> Mr Surapon,
> 
> Have fun with your new toy and enjoy your trip!  Also, good luck on the DIY filter holder, there appears to be some pressure from our peers!
> 
> I think I am missing something, i don't get what GAS means? I'm i just being dim? Could someone explain the pun/joke to me please?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:GreyCat/Gear_Acquisition_Syndrome


----------



## adhocphotographer (May 6, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:GreyCat/Gear_Acquisition_Syndrome



Well that clears it up... in which case i have a 5 month chip and counting... one day at a time!


----------



## Dylan777 (May 6, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:GreyCat/Gear_Acquisition_Syndrome
> ...



and if you need a dr. to cure GAS, I highly recommend Neuro ;D


----------



## WPJ (May 6, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...



Surapon, sound like you own Dylan777 some commission LOL happy shooting, I also agree you 17-40 should be fine.


----------



## scottkinfw (May 6, 2014)

Surapon, you have most lengths covered. There are new and impending uwa lenses coming that I am lusting after too. You may want to consider going on the cheap with a Samyang 14mm. I have one and with a little practice, you will find that they put out an amazing image for about $300.00. Really, set it to about f8 and about 10 feet or so, play with iso and shutter speed, look at your image on the screen and your histogram and essentially everything is so sharp you won't believe it. When the new lenses come in (hopefully in the fall), you can either get those or stick with the cheapo, but excellent Sammy.

For Horseshoe Bend, you will need at least a 14 mm (a smidge long on full frame), and the 8 mm will be nice to have for this scene too. I agree with the tripod. By the way, you better not be afraid of heights, or you will loose your cookies here!

Just a thought.

sek


----------



## surapon (May 7, 2014)

Thousand Thanks to all of my dear friends.
Yes, I just get the new/ Awesome/ Cheap Rokinon FE 14 M-C 14 mm. , F/ 2.8 Yesterday, And I Start to use this Baby, and fell in love with her Sharpness at F= 2.8, to F = 11, And just set Manual focus at 6 Feet( Put the Electrical tape to not let the focus ring move) and get the most awesome Photos for super wide angle.
Yes, I will post and share the photos with you to see with in 2-3 days, Because This week, I am so busy at my work in my office.
Yes, Dear Friend, I will have DIY for filter holder , for this Lens for you to see and laugh at , too.---Yes, It work for me, And I only use the Part/ Equipment that I already have---You will love this DIY.
Have a great work week.
Surapon


----------



## ahab1372 (May 7, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> and if you need a dr. to cure GAS, I highly recommend Neuro ;D


That would be palliative care, not a cure.


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 7, 2014)

surapon said:


> Thousand Thanks to all of my dear friends.
> Yes, I just get the new/ Awesome/ Cheap Rokinon FE 14 M-C 14 mm. , F/ 2.8 Yesterday, And I Start to use this Baby, and fell in love with her Sharpness at F= 2.8, to F = 11, And just set Manual focus at 6 Feet( Put the Electrical tape to not let the focus ring move) and get the most awesome Photos for super wide angle.
> Yes, I will post and share the photos with you to see with in 2-3 days, Because This week, I am so busy at my work in my office.
> Yes, Dear Friend, I will have DIY for filter holder , for this Lens for you to see and laugh at , too.---Yes, It work for me, And I only use the Part/ Equipment that I already have---You will love this DIY.
> ...



Good to know, looking forward to the pictures. Good idea on taping the focusing ring- see, you have already instituted the DIY advice. Keep it coming, sir!


----------



## Zv (May 7, 2014)

surapon said:


> Thousand Thanks to all of my dear friends.
> Yes, I just get the new/ Awesome/ Cheap Rokinon FE 14 M-C 14 mm. , F/ 2.8 Yesterday, And I Start to use this Baby, and fell in love with her Sharpness at F= 2.8, to F = 11, And just set Manual focus at 6 Feet( Put the Electrical tape to not let the focus ring move) and get the most awesome Photos for super wide angle.
> Yes, I will post and share the photos with you to see with in 2-3 days, Because This week, I am so busy at my work in my office.
> Yes, Dear Friend, I will have DIY for filter holder , for this Lens for you to see and laugh at , too.---Yes, It work for me, And I only use the Part/ Equipment that I already have---You will love this DIY.
> ...



Yes! I can't wait, I love this little lens and all it needs is some filters to make it even more awesome (yeah I know Samyang make their own ones but I want a Surapon DIY one!).


----------



## surapon (May 7, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Here are photos of my awesome Rokinon 14 mm.
I will be back to show you My DIY , Filter Holder for this Lens with in 24 Hours----Sorry, Very Busy in my Business in Office.
Have a great Wednesday.
Surapon

Cheap ( Less than $ 300 US Dollars)and super great, BUT you must learn how to operate this Lens in all manual mode.

http://www.amazon.com/Rokinon-FE14M-C-Ultra-Canon-Black/dp/B003VSGQPG/ref=sr_1_1/187-5889958-2903354?ie=UTF8&qid=1399468155&sr=8-1&keywords=rokinon+14mm


----------



## surapon (May 7, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Here are photos of my awesome Rokinon 14 mm.
I will be back to show you My DIY , Filter Holder for this Lens with in 24 Hours----Sorry, Very Busy in my Business in Office.
Have a great Wednesday.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (May 7, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Here is my DIY for 14 mm Filter holder----Sorry, I fail this time= Not Good DIY.
Here is the Link below.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20846.0

Enjoy.
Surapon


----------

